# looking for good reads for motivation



## Alan_ (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi again, Still battleing my feelings wondered if some wouldnt mind listing some of the books they read to keep motivated in simaler situations. I read the 180 at least 50 times a day. Mr. Nice guy first paragraph or two doesnt seem to pertain to me but will still go through some of it. Any help would be appreciated. Plan A and Plan B is for affairs and I truley dont feel like she is but I noticed I am poor judge of character lately.
Thanks


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Alan_ said:


> Hi again, Still battleing my feelings wondered if some wouldnt mind listing some of the books they read to keep motivated in simaler situations. I read the 180 at least 50 times a day. Mr. Nice guy first paragraph or two doesnt seem to pertain to me but will still go through some of it. Any help would be appreciated. *Plan A and Plan B is for affairs and I truley dont feel like she is but I noticed I am poor judge of character lately.*Thanks


Have you read the book "Surviving an Affair"? Plan A and Plan B is from that book.

Plan A is pertinent whether she's having an affair. The basic stuff talked about in "Surviving an Affair" pertains to marriages that all apart. Not all people how feel that they have not had their needs met for a long time end up in affair. A lot more of them just finally get to a point where they leave the marriage.

I highly suggest that you read "Surviving an Affair" and do Plan A if you want to try to get back with her.

After that book, read "His Needs, Her Needs" and "Love Busters".


----------



## movealong (Aug 9, 2013)

The Four Agreements


----------

